# Code for abnormal thyroid bloodwork



## bckrakow (Jul 26, 2013)

I am new to AAPC and this is my first time asking a question.  Our Doctors will draw a general health profile and the TSH will come back abnormal so they will add a Free T4.  We had been using 794.5 as the dx code but one of the Doctors said that's not correct.  That is only for an uptake/scans of thyroid that are abnormal.  What code would/are you all using for abnormal TSH?  Thanks!


----------



## koatsj (Jul 26, 2013)

I have always used 790.6


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 26, 2013)

I would use 790.6


----------

